# Now Hillary peeved off Eric Garner's family...



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Eric Garner's daughter is angry over the wikileaks email showing the DNC talk about "using" her dad. If anyone forgot, he was the black man killed during a strangle hold by police for selling loosie cigarettes.

Anyway, the DNC emails showed they discussed him, but then decided not to "use him because he didn't die from gun violence".

This could cost her some black votes. The lady below says "They can't blame this one on the Russians...". LOL


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Obammy is using him - taking one more BLM jab at the NYC coppers - DOJ going after one of the cops involved for Fed BS charges .... NYC Mayor overjoyed at the Fed helping find justice ....


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

As I recall he had a daughter that defended the police in the case noting her dad was a pretty lame guy.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The real problem is excessive taxation and enforcement of it. NY taxes on tobacco are astronomical and very profitable. To keep it that way and get that revenue strict enforcement of no taxes items by no licensed vendors is a must. The cops were enforcing the wishes of government, now government wants to leave law enforcement holding the bag of blame. Government is equally or even more responsible for this death.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> The real problem is excessive taxation and enforcement of it. NY taxes on tobacco are astronomical and very profitable. To keep it that way and get that revenue strict enforcement of no taxes items by no licensed vendors is a must. The cops were enforcing the wishes of government, now government wants to leave law enforcement holding the bag of blame. Government is equally or even more responsible for this death.


True, but selling loosies is about more than just taxation.

Do you really think he was paying 8 bucks a pack and then selling them for fifty cents each? Nope. Stealing cigarettes is a big thing with gangs and the like, either by breaking in and taking the whole inventory or even credit card fraud, where they use stolen cards to buy Newport cigarettes and then turn that into cash.

Both are a big problem in Georgia and our taxes aren't nearly as bad as NYC. Sheesh the little gas station/bait shop a few miles from me had their whole inventory cleaned out one night, that was all that was taken too. The thieves cut a hole through a back wall.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sonya said:


> True, but selling loosies is about more than just taxation.
> 
> Do you really think he was paying 8 bucks a pack and then selling them for fifty cents each? Nope. Stealing cigarettes is a big thing with gangs and the like, either by breaking in and taking the whole inventory or even credit card fraud, where they use stolen cards to buy Newport cigarettes and then turn that into cash.
> 
> Both are a big problem in Georgia and our taxes aren't nearly as bad as NYC. Sheesh the little gas station/bait shop a few miles from me had their whole inventory cleaned out one night, that was all that was taken too. The thieves cut a hole through a back wall and cleaned them out.


Stealing is morally wrong and clearly a criminal activity. However, I have not heard or read that that was the reason for the arrest. While your suspicions may be correct, the reason for the arrest was over taxes and licensing according to reports I have reviewed.

When one resists arrest, things can and do get physical. I am willing to give the arresting officers the benefit of the doubt until I see clear evidence that what they did was wrong or intentional in obtaining compliance. Loss of life over this is sad all around.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

From what I heard/read, Garner did not die at the scene from the choke hold but later due to his poor health condition,

you either die from choking on the spot or not at all from it.

I think the COD was a heart attack, that does not come from a choke hold, in this case probably from morbid obesity/ physical stress.

The stress caused by the physical confrontation with police, "can't breath", is a direct result of overstressing a failing heart, arterial system,

not necessarily a choke hold. -

The "can't breath" is a classic symptom of any of the below even without stress. I wonder if he could have made a 100 foot dash without collapsing?

THE ME's FINDING,

"Eric Garner's acute and chronic bronchial asthma, obesity and hypertensive cardiovascular disease were contributing factors."

His attitude towards police like most other street blacks is what gets them killed, those political things in Washington have created that attitude.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> Steeling is morally wrong and clearly a criminal activity. However, I have not heard or read that that was the reason for the arrest. While your suspicions may be correct, the reason for the arrest was over taxes and licensing according to reports I have reviewed.
> 
> When one resists arrest, things can and do get physical. I am willing to give the arresting officers the benefit of the doubt until I see clear evidence that what they did was wrong or intentional in obtaining compliance. Loss of life over this is sad all around.


Oh i agree, it wasn't the reason for the arrest. It just seems many people think selling loosies is a very harmless minor victimless crime and it isn't. We all pay for the theft that drives black market tobacco sales. Now if he bought a bag of tobacco and rolled his OWN that would be different.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Steeling is morally wrong and clearly a criminal activity. However, I have not heard or read that that was the reason for the arrest. While your suspicions may be correct, the reason for the arrest was over taxes and licensing according to reports I have reviewed.
> 
> When one resists arrest, things can and do get physical. I am willing to give the arresting officers the benefit of the doubt until I see clear evidence that what they did was wrong or intentional in obtaining compliance. Loss of life over this is sad all around.


the cops responded to the shop keeper's complaint that Garner refused to move his "business" away from the front door of the store - AGAIN - this was ongoing battle thru out the entire neighborhood - that's why a whole platoon of cops showed up - knew it was Garner AGAIN and expected a fight ....

the REAL culprit here is the whole BLM attitude that Obammy's racial divisiveness policies has created .... F____ YOU to just about any authority is absolutely EVERYWHERE - that's where Garner was that day - screw the business owner - screw the cops - I have the RIGHT to break any laws I want .... sound familiar?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> the cops responded to the shop keeper's complaint that Garner refused to move his "business" away from the front door of the store - AGAIN - this was ongoing battle thru out the entire neighborhood - that's why a whole platoon of cops showed up - knew it was Garner AGAIN and expected a fight ....
> 
> the REAL culprit here is the whole BLM attitude that Obammy's racial divisiveness policies has created .... F____ YOU to just about any authority is absolutely EVERYWHERE - that's where Garner was that day - screw the business owner - screw the cops - I have the RIGHT to break any laws I want .... sound familiar?


Definitely a factor as well as his health.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

It's all going to be one big show for the " BLM " group , they need to get the word out that they are getting the wrong end of the stick . I think that if the truth came out things will be different , the story will be changed , and there will be a big protest with the group " BLM" .


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> It's all going to be one big show for the " BLM " group , they need to get the word out that they are getting the wrong end of the stick . I think that if the truth came out things will be different , the story will be changed , and there will be a big protest with the group " BLM" .


they are just licking their lips like someone just poured maple syrup - there's building sized portrait banners of Garner hanging in this neighborhood - just like Trayvon and Mikey Brown, this common street thug has been elevated to a God level ....

and what happens - a rigged Federal trial for the NYC cop - something that the DOJ and Obammy has been trying to do for a few years ....


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> The real problem is excessive taxation and enforcement of it.





Camel923 said:


> Stealing is morally wrong and clearly a criminal activity. However, I have not heard or read that that was the reason for the arrest. While your suspicions may be correct, the reason for the arrest was over taxes and licensing according to reports I have reviewed.
> 
> When one resists arrest, things can and do get physical. I am willing to give the arresting officers the benefit of the doubt until I see clear evidence that what they did was wrong or intentional in obtaining compliance. Loss of life over this is sad all around.


I believe that before the United States became the United States, the citizens had a problem with taxation? Look what they did about it.

Guilty or not my problem is that the officer used an illegal choke hold. In my training in Corrections both in Georgia and in Michigan a choke hold is considered deadly force. Which = in my opinion he is a bad cop and should be arrested. He cant deny it, it was video taped. From what I have heard the guy that video taped the event became a target of the police afterwards.


----------

